# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.25.0

## gsm_bouali

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.25.0        Small update special for india customers  
Added:
 - Samsung CDMA SCH-B209 (Read/Write) 
 - Samsung CDMA SCH-B339 (Read/Write) 
 - Samsung CDMA  SCH-B239 (Read/Write) 
 - Samsung CDMA  SCH-B179 (Read/Write) 
 - LG CDMA RD3000 (Read/Write)
 - LG CDMA RD3500 (Read/Write) 
 - LG CDMA  RD3510 (Read/Write)
 - LG CDMA  RD3530 (Read/Write)  thanks to elcotec.   P.S. more and more and more updates on the way  hot and exclusive*

----------


## taha oujda

merci

----------

